
Jeong Kwan, the Philosopher Chef - nether
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/16/t-magazine/jeong-kwan-the-philosopher-chef.html
======
justifier
a beautiful piece

the major takeaway for me:

    
    
        If you wander the grounds of the monastery, 
        it becomes clear that Jeong Kwan has another rare
        ingredient in her larder, one that rarely comes up
        in discussions about the latest hot chef: time.
    

universal application

